# DIY milling attachment for lathe



## spinningwheels (Mar 21, 2014)

As i do not have the cash, the room and enough work for a real mill I started to make my own milling attachment for the meuser lathe.

first made a adaptor for the headstock to fit SK 40 toolholders.
SK 40 becouse I had a chance to get a set of 8 toolholders and a nice set of collets for it for 100 euro.






Made a 90 degrees support for the cross table out of 0,6 inch steel plate.
hope this will not bend or flex, it turned out to be a little heavy 65 pound.
The cross table is a other 85 pound,
No way that I am going to lift that by hand to mount on the cross slide.
So need a block and tackle to get it in place, but all that weight will be a nice 
vibration damper.





The top half of the cross table mock up, this will give me a usable travel of the table of a bit over 10x 15 inch, not a lot but it will do.





The DRO scale for the z axis movement.





Now have to mount it on the cross slide and see how far i´m off the exact 90 degrees.
I measured it with a digital angle finder and that showed 90 degrees but it is onley up till 0,1 degrees.
If I´m off as little as 0,005 I just mill the table to 90 degrees, if it is a lot more than I will have to bring the adaptorplate to a shop for milling.


----------

